# Where to have a Controller tested?



## Drizzle (Jun 17, 2008)

I just bought a Curtis 1209B off eBay as a starter controller for my project.

Where could I have such an item tested to be sure it works -- it will be some time before I can test it on my car, but I want to make sure I didn't get ripped by the vendor before I put it on the shelf to await my slow progress... I don't have a clue where I could have it tested...

Thanks in advance!
Drizzle


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Down load the manual from Curtis . In the back it shows how to test it with light bulbs as a load . I bought one from ebay to . J.W.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh of course I open mine up to have a look in side !!!!J.W.


----------

